# Journal name change please?



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My journal stared life as a keto diet but I want it to evolve I'm no longer on keto and will be running my first cycle pretty soon and would like to use the same space.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146165-ultra-keto-training-log.html

Name change to - Lock, stock the ****ing lot!

Can this be done?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Done


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks mate.


----------

